# What I had For Dinner Was ........



## smokewood (May 17, 2015)

I thought it would be great to see what people are cooking up outdoors for dinner, plus it gives you ideas.

These are 3 Aberdeen Angus Steaks weighing in at a nice 400 g each or just over 14 ounces if you are old school like me, cooked medium rare over Oak logs.













Steaks.jpg



__ smokewood
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## wade (May 17, 2015)

They look great. Medium rare is too well done for me though - I would bring them up to room temperature before slapping them on the grill and cook them blue... mmmmmm


----------



## mrvernall (May 17, 2015)

Medium rare is how I like them :)


----------



## euromir (May 17, 2015)

I tend to choose the rareness depending on where i am eating.. IE, a cheap pub dinner with not the best piece of steak ill go Medium, with a rump id go medium.

But if its a good quality steak id go rare usually..

Heres part of what i had for dinner, a teaser from my first ever smoke (just sorting pics and post):













DBD63034-1F40-4CAB-B6AC-79113C949CB1.jpg



__ euromir
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2015)

As per the movie " just take off the horns, wipe it's a** and throw it on the plate!".  For me it's rare to medium rare TOPS.  I am also lucky in that the Missus also likes her steak the same.  Many times you will find one likes rare and one likes well done.  Looks GREAT James.  Love a bit of oak.  When are you gonna get some mesquite and pecan?  I am trying to give you my money.  Need some help here.  







AHHH!  By the way; I don't seem to have gotten the e-mail/PM inviting me to dinner.  Maybe a problem with e-mail?  I can send you my phone number if it would help.  Just saying.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (May 17, 2015)

Tell you what Danny, I will get a bag of each in just for you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for dinner, you are more than welcome to pop in anytime you are passing, just look for the sign you can't miss us,













smokeshack (2).jpg



__ smokewood
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (May 17, 2015)

Cooked Brisket today, but none for me [emoji]128533[/emoji]

Cooked for an Event.

Still waiting to be told what  I be eating!

Good looking Steak, my preference is Medium Rare!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 17, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ May 17, 2015





Just a little something I knocked up for dinner.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2015)

Hey Rob.  You are starting to get in the sprite

I gotta get to James place and try some food!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 18, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hey Rob.  You are starting to get in the *sprite*
> 
> I gotta get to James place and try some food!
> 
> Danny


No Danny - Sprite and Coors Light are totally different. I bet you have hidden your fair share of beers in Sprite cooler sleeves tho in your time


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 18, 2015)

Wade said:


> No Danny - Sprite and Coors Light are totally different. I bet you have hidden your fair share of beers in Sprite cooler sleeves tho in your time :
> Danny I was well and truly in the "spirit" by then thanks to Mr Coors [emoji]127866[/emoji]
> Wade I think that's where I've been going wrong. I've been hiding my Coors in a Coors coozy, I didn't know you could get sprite ones as they would work much better [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 18, 2015)

Hang on what happend there ???[emoji]128070[/emoji][emoji]128070[/emoji][emoji]128070[/emoji][emoji]128559[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (May 18, 2015)

Think you just quoted yourself!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 18, 2015)

Ok.  So I can't type or spell.  Does that make me a bad person??  For that matter I can't make good BBQ but I try HARD.  That should count for something!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (May 18, 2015)

Did a small sirloin on the Weber yesterday, first time I've used my Maverick and I was impressed. Was happy with the taste and smoke ring too but need to sort something out about getting some

gravy.Didn't let the joint rest long enough, was under pressure to deliver ! 













20150517_193854[1].jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ May 18, 2015


----------



## smokewood (May 18, 2015)

Very Nice, (he says salivating).


----------



## wade (May 18, 2015)

That looks lovely. What temperature did you cook it at and for how long?


----------



## kc5tpy (May 18, 2015)

Lookin Good Graeme.  I TOLD Wade you knew what you were doing!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (May 18, 2015)

Hi Wade, I managed to keep the temp between 220 and 270 for just short of 3 hours, had a spike to 300 at the start and a drop to 170 towards the end as the coals ran out ( 34 Aussie heat beads and two 1" square by 5" bits of cherry) The Maverick was great as I only lifted the lid twice during the whole cook. May try a pork shoulder if the weather holds for the BH weekend


----------

